# yellow river?



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

This is my first time fishing here in fl.. the wife really wants to go fishing this weekend for a evening/night.. how is the yellow river up by highway 90? Not really going out for much in particular.. i wanna get into some cats.. whats good bait here for cats? Worms, cut bait, liver? If the yellow isnt the best place to go any other suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep, YR would be a good start or even Shoal River. Just me Id take those worms catch some bream and drop them down into any deep holes you can find with the thought of catching a flathead in mind.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

live bait is really your best bet, either shiners for blues and channels, or bream for flatheads. If your going to YR at hwy 90 there is a bait shop right past the bridge in milligan that sells shiners and crickets/worms to catch your bream.


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for the input. Im from the north and to be honest.. i have never used live bait for cats.. always worms or cut meat/stinky old meat. Do you still fish the bottom? What other fish are in the yellow? Thanks again for the info.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I mainly just use chicken liver for bait. I fish for the good tasting fish though... Channel cats. If you want one of those less desirable types of catfish the above listed methods should work. 

Will you be fishing from the bank or on a boat? I've seen some big fish come out from of the river in Milligan over the last year using bream for bait.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Livers and shrimp are good for channels, maybe stink bait never tried it on yellow, I like the live stuff. Also you can catch a bream and cut it up for bait. Flatheads are great to eat even the big ones, you just need to cut them up in small chunks or fingers and fry them hot.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

It was up alot this morning when I crossed it. Not a river fisherman, so im not sure how that effects the fishing. Im sure with the rain yesterday it will rise some more over the weekend.


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. Hopefully i will catch a few. I will be bank fishing.. i sold my boat before i moved down here.. i need to buy a small river boat, maybe next summer. thanks again!


----------

